# Saltwater Newb Question Time



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
^ that is what this new exercise will be costing me, but it will all be worth it.  

I have a 48" x 15" x 18" tank which I believe is to be 220L or around 50 gal. It is currently a communty tank with pics here. 
My aim is to set the tank up as a reef/fish combo. Lots of live rock, corals and a few fish. Maybe 4-6. 
As with most things, opinions vary from shop to shop so I am really desperate for some feedback from people with hands on experience instead of someone wanting to sell me something.
The advice I have received so far is that I will need a plenum with about 10cm layer of calcium carbonate for the bottom. The plenum will cost $50AUS and the CC will vary depending on where I buy it from.
I will need 1 layer of envirorock @ $6.50AUS/kg. Around 10kg I'm told will be about enough.
I will need 1 layer of live rock on top of that @ $17AUS/kg. Around 10kg again .
The envirorock over time will develop into live rock after about 6 months.
This should leave enough room in the tank for swimming area as well as room for corals etc.

Now I understand that is the common area the LFS seem to have, after that it just gets complicated  

I was told by a coral breeder that for a reef/fish combo the water needs to be turned over 20 times and hour yet other people say 10-12 is more then enough. 
_So first questions is which is more suitable?_

The rest of my questions pretty much hinge off that number.

The list of equipment includes:- (each word is a link)
Protein Skimmer Essential part. No idea with these  
Canister Filter From what I have read these are not a necessary requirement as they need constant cleaning otherwise nitrate levels may raise.
Power Heads I was told get 2 of these. 1200L/hr each = 10 times/hour
Air Pump For the skimmer
Light Was told T5 is the way to go for growing coral. This is where I really thought I should do my homework as I was quoted $800AUS for one but jumped on ebay and found one for $140AUS :roll: The one I am looking at is T5 AQUARIUM OVERHEAD LIGHTING 4x39W 4ft. _Will this be sufficient for coral? Can you change the globes for more output if needed?_

I already have a heater from the tropical tank. _That will do the job won't it?_

I understand that this will take a long time to cycle before I can put any fish or coral in it, which I am fine with. I already learnt from my tropical experience  I have learnt patience is the key.

I would like to have a pair of Nemo's (who doesn't )
Maybe a feature fish.
And some chromis.
And the cleanup crew.
And of course the coral.

Well its getting late and I need some sleep as I have not been getting any lately ( newborns  ), so I will leave it at that. I plan on documenting this event so some feedback is most welcome and thank you for your time as I know this is getting a tad novelish :lol:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow! Judging by the list of products available at that dealer you linked to I am VERY glad I don't live down under.

They seem to carry none of what IMO are the top name brands. Most of what I saw on that site I would not buy. Scary.

SEIO's are the best powerheads for a fair price. Tunze are THE best but $$$$!

Also Coralife Super skimmers, Turbofloaters, ASM, Deltec, Even Reef Octopus skimmers are all good but none listed on that site. 

As for lighting, T5's are great but they HAVE to be T5HO!! Not just T5! Also have to have 8 bulbs on a tank that size to be able to keep almost anything.

Your existing heater should be fine.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

1st off you don't need a plennum to be a successful reefer. There are so many methods to do the same thing... 

A few methods

Berlin method: A good high quality skimmer and a lot of liverock

Ecosystem method: a refugium/sump filled with miricle mud and some macro algaes all topped off with a light

Water change method: water changes frequently (every week or so)


----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice peeps. It was very much appreciated. I have made a different decision though. I've just spent some more money and bought 2 48" x 15" x 18" tanks complete with everything to go. No saltwater for me just yet. I'm delving into the cychlid craze


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Moses, remember even though you are not hopping into the saltwater experience yet the same rules apply. Take it slow, keep reading, and test your water weekly or so. I have so many friends that just buy fish and put them in a tank and it always sadens me when they die, get flushed, and then the indvidual goes and gets another fish to replace the last.

Zachary


----------

